# 14' Taylor Partner Project



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice first post! Looks like you're off to a good start with the build. As far as the insulation is concerned, I believe it is practical and I even saw John Greviskis do the same thing on Ship Shape TV a few months back. The back of the insulation sections were coated in fiberglass and the sides and bottom put into place. Then, some type of fiberglass putty was used to round out the edges and corners and seal them. Also, check out http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1266171597/0#8.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey where did you run the hoses to put fuel into it??


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

That will be up for debate.  I thought about running them out from under the existing bench and on top of the floor as they were originally, but that looks sloppy.  I may use some conduit and run the fuel through one of the storage boxes.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

The front deck looks great , this forum has a lot of well informed members and seem glad to help. The cooler can be made from foam core like , corecell , or dyvinacell you can cut it and shape it with wood working tools ,tablesaw , jigsaw,or even a router . i recomend using hot glue to hold your foam peices together untill you glass them.

Try looking at some boat builders shops you can probably buy some scraps and save you some money 

The coreing materials mentioned above can be used with polyester or epoxy resins


Some people have bought pink or blue house insulation foam board and used it (not recomended) , but you have to use epoxy with this foam b/c the polyester resin will melt the foam .

in this case you might have spent less money for the blue or pink foam but you now have to use epoxy resin that cost more 

I would scrounge up some foam scraps from a boat buider and use polyester resin .


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Karl! I'll look into it. I live on the Atlantic coast so it shouldn't be hard to find a boat builder.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya with my skiff project that im doing now I plan on maybe putting a screw cap on the top of the deck on the side, out of the way then run my fuel line down my gunwale to the motor. Then just put my battery for my trolling motor like you did yours way up front. Looks great man keep its gonna look awsome when your done!!


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

She's primed.  A little more sanding to go before the new paint job.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet , i can share your excitment my boats in primer right now , mabey it will get painted sunday , you got a color picked out yet?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Insulation for the cooler would be best served with the pink/blue stuff from the local store. With the fancy foams running into the multiple hundreds of dollars per sheet you will spend more for scraps than you would to buy several sheets from Lowe's.

Just remember that these foams do not like polyester resin. You can combat that by using contact cement to attach a thin board to each side...don't forget to peel off the plastic on the foam before you glue.


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

First coat of Interlux Light Blue


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of thinking about he polling platform/cooler issue and I think instead of putting an actual platform on the back I'm going to complete the rear decking and buy a high end cooler (Yeti or Engel) and strap that down to it. Then get a tiller extension (I like that aluminum bat idea) and I should clear everything fine. That should give me full turning radius and cold fish/beer. I'll add some non-skid texture to the top of the cooler just to make it a little safer.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

looks great ,is that the interlux briteside, toplac ,or the perfection finish , any way it looks great , mines gonna get some attention tomorrow. Glad to see you getting on with the program. once its painted you'll be working on it all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I planned on painting my boat blue ice on the sides and white gloss on the bottom and flat mist gray on top with awlgrip for grip.


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm using Interlux Brightside for this job. I don't have spayer/compressor to do the job, so I am using the roll and tip method. Seems to have come out pretty decent. The paint economy definitely is higher this way. I sprayed the pre-kote with an airless sprayer and it come out globby and required a lot of sanding. This flattened out smooth to a gloss finish.


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here are a few updated pics. The external paint is finished and the jackplate is temporarily mounted. Still need to cut the back deck and complete the internal painting before it gets a permanent home.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

looking good ... almost ready for spring


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a little bit more to go. She's really starting to take shape. I covered the screws in the decks and will sand them down tomorrow in preparation for interior painting. Couldn't wait to get the decals on. Hopefully I will be fishing again soon. The weather is too good to pass up.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice. I love the progress so far. Cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks its been fun. I'm really motivated now to finish it up and put some fish in it.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Heh Heh, aren't we all. :-[

Good luck :


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good man  keep up the good work , your almost there


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

More progress today. Sanded the fiber over the screws so they match the decking. started painting the interior of the hatches and some of the non-skid area on the boat. If I don't run into any snags (probably just jinxed myself) she may get to see the water as early as next weekend.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Lookin' good. What did you do/use for the non stick?


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is the nearly completed version.  All that is left is to run the wiring for the lights and get a tiller extension.  I'm danger close to getting it back on the water.  Could have today if the wind had been a little lighter, but didn't want to rush it too much.









Roughed up trolling motor bracket.









Complete and mounted trolling motor bracket.









Ran 3/4 conduit down port and starboard to run fuel and wiring separately.









Under view of fuel line below back deck.

http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr119/combatgator1080/100_0979.jpg
Motor finally back where it belongs.









Front deck from side.









From the bow.









Aft deck.









The whole view.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see some pix of it on the water.


----------



## JamesT1080 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Nutkins, sorry I didn't see your post earlier. I used Behr garage floor epoxy with non-skid granular additive. Seems to have bonded very strong to the decking. I didn't have the extra money for the high dollar stuff.


----------

